# pedal bike prices on the increase



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

seen a few threads about people looking for new bikes for summer. my mates got a bike shop and hes said the wholesalers are banging 10-15% on the prices soon to cover the dollar and brexit changes

my advice would be try and get a discounted last years model from a local shop as they'll prob have better kit on than this years model and be cheaper!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> and brexit changes


I get dollar prices and exchange rates but for something that hasn't happened and is atleast two years away, well...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought a specialized about 3 weeks ago and since then it's already gone up another £200

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

My Whyte went up £500 the day i picked it up, luckily they honoured the previous price !, similar has happened with a lot of things, i noticed iPads and MacBooks had gone up, the rep says this was due to brexit !


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Was looking at a giant defy advanced 1 about a week ago. Looked the next day and it had gone from £1900 to £2000. In one night!!! Luckily everywhere else still has it at the lower price. Luckier still I'm not stupid enough to buy a current season road bike. Wait until September and it's 20-30% cheaper!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I can confirm suppliers are increasing prices, right down to tyres and inner tubes. It's currency fluctuations, and a good excuse to up prices. Blame brexit and people just accept that as a reason.


----------

